# Motivation Thoughts



## bullant (Jan 13, 2007)

about 5 months ago i had to stop my newly taken up "fitness activity" TKD as i had a cartldge tear in my knee (45%, which i had apparently had for about 9yrs) it was decided at the time to give it a rest till i had it removed etc.... well anyways i have just bin given the all clear from the doc to start again... yay...

now to the reason for this thread......
i was thinking of making an online journal type thing to keep track of my progress and fitness etc over the next few months while i try to get body back into shape and fit again, and i would like ppl to be able to comment etc... im hoping that this may actually help me to keep motivated (am very de-motivated bout fitness atm) i was just wanting to know wether this would be a good idea and if yes were should i put it up ie wat sub-forum on here or create a blog type thing on a diff site?


----------



## dubljay (Jan 13, 2007)

Keeping a journal of your training progress is never a bad thing.  The journal in of itself is often inspiration enough when looking back.  Also the journal allows the creativity to flow.  Often in class we are focused on the lessons of the day.  But a journal may provide a mean of making connections in your training that you might have otherwise missed.  

As far as a place (online) to create a journal or blog there are numerous websites for this purpose.  Just search 'blog' in any search engine and you'll find more than you thought possible.

(blogger.com being one of the largest)

Online blogs have the benifit of others being able to read and comment on your writtings.  Often I find it necessary to keep old fashioned pen and paper in my gear bag for those 'AH-HA!' moments.  I don't know about you but for me sometimes things can be lost just on the trip home.  

On the topic of other people commenting and motivating you.  I know it's hard to get back into it.  I'm doing that myself these days, and its far from easy.  Your inspiration needs to come from within.  Though there are times when we do need others to point things out and give a bit of a boost.  Most likely once you start keeping a journal or blog of your training you will find all the inspiration you need just in writing and reading what you've written.  


Best of luck on your journey.  And if you do end up creating a blog be sure to post us a link here.

-Josh


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 13, 2007)

Blogger.com is good.  Quite a few people like myspace.com, but it's not just for blogging.  Those are 2 places I know of.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 16, 2007)

Great idea! You won't regret it.


----------



## bullant (Jan 17, 2007)

well i decided to create a blog on blogger.com

here is the link 

http://lordbacontkdtraining.blogspot.com/ 


please feel free to post any comments etc to it... thnx for the ideas...


----------



## Infinite (Jan 17, 2007)

I did mine on yahoo but to be honest I keep working out I just forget to update the darn blog 

http://360.yahoo.com/gothom666


----------



## dubljay (Jan 17, 2007)

Bullant, I'd give you comments on your blog, but I'm not a blogger member so here on MT will have to do I guess.

First off, congrats on getting back into it.  Also I'm glad to hear that you were in better shape than you expected, it makes a nice boost for getting back into the swing of things.  

As far as not being able to work out because of work; my advice is to practice on your own.  It doesn't matter how long or how much material you are able to practice on your own.  Just short 20 minute session focusing only on basics is a good way to get your mind and body into the routine again.



Again congrats on getting back into it and kudos for your determination.



Keep up the hard work.



-Josh


----------

